# Storing Foam Pumpkins



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Are they carved? I use storage bins and keep them in the attic. They can warp if you squeeze them in. Also funkins seem to get brittle after a couple of years.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

If they are carved, bins are definitely the best way to store them. Also, don't cram the bins full,otherwise you're likely to break the carved faces of the pumpkins. Just remember to stack all the foam pumpkin bins at the top or in their own separate stack, so you don't have to worry about any sort of bin structural failure leading to all your foam pumpkins being crushed to dust.

And they do get brittle with age. You can even tell if the foam pumpkin you just bought is new or left from years past by how brittle it is.

Just think how much foam pumpkin destruction I've witnessed to bring you these tips from my personal experience.


----------



## spooky night (Sep 23, 2011)

I put all the pumpkins on a storage shelves, like the kind you get from Home Depot. I keep the really big ones on the top shelf, and then the rest on the other shelves, along with the fog machines, and breakable large items.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My husband built a pumpkin corral. It's basically a large crate that is almost the exact size of the shelf & they all get put in the corral & then that goes on the shelf. It's pretty big & I can't carry it when it's full. On Halloween we just pull out the corral & take it outside. There's a few that have overrun or won't fit so they just go on the shelves. I've got pics that I can post later. 

I wouldn't suggest them touching each other if you're storing them in somewhere that isn't temperature controlled. They will stick together & eventually the paint will peel.


----------



## 1000th_Haunt (Jun 10, 2016)

I hang my pumpkins in the trees in my front yard and have wire "threaded" through the stems to wrap around the branches. In the off-season, I use the wire to hang them from hooks in the rafters of my garage ceiling. Keeps them up, out of the way, safe from being crushed, and I get to look at them all year long!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Large plastic bins. I have several by now.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

All of mine are carved, so I ringed the top of a room with shelves and keep them on display year round. I couldn't find a way to tote them without damaging some of the carving... They all light up from a single remote control, so I can hit the button and be surrounded with a Halloween fix...


----------



## captbilly (Jul 28, 2016)

Milk crates in the garage attic. Ran out of crates at some point, just on shelves. Never had a problem with them getting brittle. Maybe storing them in a container with lids doesn't let them breath, heat build-up accelerates crumpling. Most of them Michael's, a few Hobby Lobby, one or two Funkins. I have one that I bought at a Big Lots-type store, no brand name, and it gets a little dusty inside, blow out the dust, seems to be holding up for 10+ years.


----------

